# Entering other people's mice, into shows.



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I had always thought that this was just bad form, since the breeding, and hard work had nothing to do with you.

But today I had a thought. 

What if I want to enter a mouse that I have bought from someone else, so that the mouse could have ribbons and trophies under it's belt. That way, the mice that I do breed from that mouse are more likely to be bought. I guess what I'm saying is, it shows that the parents have good looks, and people can see that they have won, and calculate that into their descision on weather they'd like to buy that mouse, or another mouse.

If I had a choice between two mice, both blacks, both pretty good looking, but one came from parents who were award winners, I would probably pick the one with the award winning parents, because that shows that judges like the looks that are in that line.

I have a nice fuzzy mouse, from another breeder, who I think could win some ribbons. Not for -me- but for the mouse itself, to show that the mouse is what judges are looking for. I think I may enter her in a show so that if people want to buy mice from me, they can see that the mice has been assessed by a professional.

What are opinions on this?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i dont know much about showing but in my opinion if it where my mouse i'd sold you and you wanted to show it, i'd be all for it after all isnt that what people buy puppys and cats for?... i'd be proud one of my line was winning even if i wasnt the one showing it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I suppose if you were to make it clear to everybody that you didn't breed the mouse in question and the breeder was happy for you do it, then I don't see there would be a problem.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. That's what I was thinking. I also suppose it would be a good idea to consult the breeder first. They can't stop me from entering, but if they felt I shouldn't, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I also suppose it would be a good idea to consult the breeder first. They can't stop me from entering, but if they felt I shouldn't, I probably wouldn't.


Most definitely! If I sold some baby mice to someone and they didn't grow into good show mice for whatever reason (because you can't always tell when they are babies), and the person exhibited them, I'd be horrified to find out by reading in the NMC News: "Bred by Blackthorn Stud. Thin tail, dreadful moult lines, mites." AAAAAH, that's my reputation!

Not saying you'd exhibit a mouse in that condition, obviously 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol! I can understand that sentiment. :lol: 
That would be horrible to see reported.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm i see what you mean but isnt this what dog and cat breeders have to put up with too? i mean come on if you brought a pedegree dog you wouldnt ask permission would you?

And dont most things like the above you just said depend on the way the mouse is cared for not bred into them.
most enter it like for example, Owner: Joe Bloggs. Bred by: Some Mousery.

if thats the case anyone with any sence would know that its the owners fault not the breeders fault if the mouse has mite and the like? thats how it works for horse's i'm not up with mouse showing.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In mouse shows (at least in the UK) 'owned by' isn't recorded, only 'bred by', so when everyone reads the magazine it would look like I put that mouse in with mites and what-have-you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I see! Yes, that would be horrible.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm that sucks maybe someone should suggest to the board of meece judges that that should be changed. seems alittle unfair to owners, i mean somewhere there has to be one person who doesnt breed there own show mice just shows them or would like too .


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The UK mouse fancy is all about working hard to improve a line of mice, and you show them purely to show your skills in being able to breed towards a standard, and to find out other, experienced, fanciers' opinions about your mice and how you can improve them.

Unlike the dog or cat fancy, some mouse fanciers (including me) wouldn't see any point whatsoever in showing mice you didn't breed, especially as most mouse varieties are only good for showing between 6 and 12 weeks old, and it doesn't matter how good a mouse is, it's not going to make lots of money.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wow i can so see why i'm not into showing mice lol hands together for you guys i'm just a hobby person myself, wow 6 weeks show life thats harsh lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Yeah, 6 weeks does seem harsh, but by 12 weeks old the bucks have manned up so they don't really fit the 'racy type' as called for in the standard, and the does are going into the breeding pens.

There are exceptions - mostly really good marked mice and tans. These can have a longer show life.

I'm sorry Rhasputin, I totally derailed your thread! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> I had always thought that this was just bad form, since the breeding, and hard work had nothing to do with you.
> 
> But today I had a thought.
> 
> ...


It's perfectly acceptable .It used to be very common practice at U.K shows.Less common now but not frowned on.I've had mice I parted with shown 3 times by the people that I gave them to and in each case the exhibitor was polite enough to seek permission,which I had no hesitation giving.I have sought permission myself once with a rather nice broken buck.I won the class with him


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

As long as the breeder is ok with it, I think it would be fine


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess it is good experience for a new breeder as it may be some time before you start to produce your own mie which are good enough to show. Backi when I bred blues I put a mouse into show which was from the first litter of a trio I had brought from a breeder, it did well but I felt that it wasnt really my own success. However it took me about 18 months to produce a rumpwhite which did well in show and it was the result of many generations of breeding, selection and hard work, it meant alot more to me because of it.

By the way, its taken another 9ish months since then to produce another rumpwhite that did well at show, the draw back to breeding brokens I suppose.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They way I see it... breeders are not going to give away or sell thier best stock, so anything you buy/recieve will most likely have faults, probably not major ones, but there just the same. And those faults will hold them back in shows (Depending on the competition of course)

Personally I will not show other peoples mice, because I want to know that *I* can breed show winning mice myself, giving myself a great start with other peoples lovely stock... and hopefully still having great mice a few generations down the line.

And honestly, mice need to be looked at on an individual basis, not just whether thier parents were any good in shows, because it is very easy to bugger them up in just one generation!

W xx


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> erm i see what you mean but isnt this what dog and cat breeders have to put up with too? i mean come on if you brought a pedegree dog you wouldnt ask permission would you?


Actually, responsible dog and cat breeders DO put those requirements on the new owners of the animals they breed, and the kennel club registrations reflect any limitations. But with all the mills and BYBers around, you rarely run across an actual responsible breeder anymore.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> They way I see it... breeders are not going to give away or sell thier best stock, so anything you buy/recieve will most likely have faults, probably not major ones, but there just the same. And those faults will hold them back in shows (Depending on the competition of course)
> 
> W xx


How many people keep spares though?I don't.If you have mice from me they are the ones I've kept back for myself all others are deep frozen,I haven't got separate individuals for passing on.I don't have any strong views on exhibiting mice that you haven't bred but it's not frowned on by the club or flouting any rules and asking the original breeder is just a question of politeness.


----------

